# Clé USB wifi et Mac Pro



## LaurentR (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

J'ai acheté cette clé Wifi sur Ebay qui est indiquée comme fonctionnant avec Mac OS jusqu'à Mac OS 10.6 minimum. J'ai essayé sur mon Mac Pro équipé de Lion et sur un MacBook Pro équipé de Mac OS 10.6.8 et la clé ne semble pas détectée. Est-ce qu'il faut que je télécharge un pilote adapté ou bien cette clé ne fonctionne tout simplement pas sur les Mac ?

Clé USB WiFi 802.11n/g Wireless mini Adaptateur Dongle Edup

Merci


----------



## drs (4 Novembre 2011)

à voir ICI, mais rien de sur.


----------



## LaurentR (5 Novembre 2011)

drs a dit:


> à voir ICI, mais rien de sur.



Merci pour la réponse. Je n'ai pas trouvé en suivant ce lien, mais le vendeur de Ebay m'a donné un lien vers des pilotes qui bien que prévu pour 10.6 fonctionnent avec 10.7.

http://www.sienoc.com/product/WF-333G.htm


----------



## 0livier (17 Novembre 2011)

salut Laurent

Je suis intéressé par une clé comme la tienne. Elle fonctionne bien? As tu réussi à l'installer sur ton mac? Je n'ai pas vu les drivers pour mac sur le site indiqué en haut...

Enfin, quelle est la portée de celle ci? Arrives tu à te connecter sans trop de problème, sur une bonne distance (en intérieur)?

Merci


----------



## LaurentR (18 Novembre 2011)

0livier a dit:


> salut Laurent
> 
> Je suis intéressé par une clé comme la tienne. Elle fonctionne bien? As tu réussi à l'installer sur ton mac? Je n'ai pas vu les drivers pour mac sur le site indiqué en haut...
> 
> ...



Elle fonctionne bien. Pas de problèmes pour l'installer avec le pilote mentionné plus haut. Je suis entre 7 et 10 mètres de la borne wifi un étage au dessus, et l'utilitaire wifi du pilote m'indique 100 % de force du signal. Donc pour le prix, pas de soucis


----------

